

Show HN: Hacker Newsanchor – Listen To HN - notduncansmith
http://hidden-bastion-5609.herokuapp.com/

======
aps-sids
In FF 29 console, its giving this - "Media resource [http://hidden-
bastion-5609.herokuapp.com/2014-05-09T02:11:37...](http://hidden-
bastion-5609.herokuapp.com/2014-05-09T02:11:37Z.mp3) could not be decoded."

I downloaded the file myself and listened. Looks cool. (y)

Anyway, what are you using for text text-to-speech conversion?

~~~
notduncansmith
Hm, so far I've only tested it in Chrome, I'll have to look into that.

I'm using the Google Translate TTS Api[1] - had to do some manual parsing +
replacements to make some words sound right, but overall it's been stellar,
especially compared to most other solutions. It also didn't cost a dime, which
is nice.

[1]
[https://translate.google.com/translate_tts?tl=en&q=Hacker+Ne...](https://translate.google.com/translate_tts?tl=en&q=Hacker+News+Anchor)

